# [kernel] Detección tamaño de disco (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

En mi servidorcito, que usa componentes antiguos pero cumple su cometido, he intentado pasar de los antiguos drives ata a los nuevos pata con simulaciònn SCSI, con lo que el disco duro pasa de ser hda a ser sda.

En el primer intento, compilé mal el nuevo kernel y no iniciaba por falta de drivers. Tras iniciar con un liveCD y arreglar el desaguisado, el equipo inicia de nuevo, pero me encuentro con un problema: tanto con el liveCD (usé el system rescue CD que reconoce el disco como sda) como el nuevo kernel, no reconocen la opción sda=stroke, con lo que del disco, de 40 GB, sólo están accesibles los primeros 32 GB (los que ve la BIOS)y por tanto, mientras sda1 (/), sda2(/boot) y sda3(swap) son accesibles sin problemas, sda4 es inaccesible, al intentar montarla sale un mensaje de superbloque erróneo (no recuerdo ahora mismo el mensaje exacto, lo pongo de memoria) y no lo reconoce.

Y claro, ¿adivináis lo que pasa? que en sda4 está /home, con todos los datos.

fdisk me muestra que el disco tiene unos 4100 cilindros, (mientras sda4 llega hasta el cilindro 4800), y un total inferior a 34 millones de bytes, lo que demuestra que no está viendo el disco entero a pesar de tener el parámero append="sda=stroke" en el lilo.conf.

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## esculapio

fdisk dice algo sobre usar lilo. que podria traer problemas con los cilindros. Tal vez con grub puedas salvarlo al problema.

----------

## gringo

has mirado si hay una actualización de la bios que te lo pueda solucionar ? Si no es asi, has usado las herramientas de tu fabricante para esto ?

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo.

No hay actualizaciones de BIOS, es un PC muy antiguo. Además, con el patrámetro hda=stroke funcionaba perfectamente con los antiguos drivers IDE. Al cambiar a los nuevos drivers PATA que emulan scsi es cuando se ha producido el problema.

----------

## pcmaster

En el dmesg aparece esto:

```
Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:07.1: version 2.13

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

ata1.00: HPA detected: current 66055248, native 78165359

ata1.00: ATA-4: ST340823A, 3.32, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 66055248 sectors, multi 0: LBA 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST340823A        3.32 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 66055248 512-byte hardware sectors: (33.8 GB/31.4 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:<5>sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sda: p4 size 65705850 limited to end of disk

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

```

----------

